# Strangle an inspector or a taper?



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

So they finished hanging the house late Friday (6:00) and I called for 5/8 screwing inspection (garage) for Monday AM. Tapers work Saturday, I tell them don't do the garage. They do the walls (one coat) not the ceiling. Tapers work Sunday, I tell the don't do any more in the garage, come back a few hours later and one coat is on the ceiling. I tell them, no more in the garage. Open the house Monday morning, second coat on walls and ceiling in garage, inspector shows and leaves a correction notice. Remove all mud from screws in garage, pay $50 reinspection fee, then call for reinspection.

You can see the dark spots where the screws are except for the taped joints. You can see that the screws are properly spaced. 

AARGH.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

Another classy inspector giving you a demonstration of who will call the shots....about right. I probably wouldn't use your tapers again if they cannot follow instructions...better yet, make them pay the $50 and clear the mud for free.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

joasis said:


> Another classy inspector giving you a demonstration of who will call the shots....about right. I probably wouldn't use your tapers again if they cannot follow instructions...better yet, make them pay the $50 and clear the mud for free.


Yep, those tapers are responsible. 

Take the costs out of that last check...


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Crap. I'll be watching to see how this turns out.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

quick question....was there more to tape than the garage?

why were they brought in before all the rock was ready for them? they just were trying to avoid 2 extra trips for the garage...was there supposed to be extra money for them to make the extra trips?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

mahlere said:


> quick question....was there more to tape than the garage?


It's a local inspection thing. When we were using the UBC we were required 5/8 in the garage and under the stairs. The city required a nailing inspection on the 5/8 only. When we switched to the IRC the 5/8 requirement disappeared for a few months, then there was a local amendment requiring 5/8 in the garage if there was living space on the other side. We then went back to the inspection for 5/8 nailing. So, they only inspect the garage, and only the ceiling, and only if there is living space above it.

Under UBC if we used framing at 24" centers we had to strap the ceiling to 16" centers because that was the requirement for 5/8 drywall. They dropped that requirement (16" centers) but require 1-5/8 screws at 6" centers.

This inspector is a pain in the ass. He's the same one who told me that I needed another light switch at the stair landing because the 2006 IBC requires it. I reminded that our jurisdiction has not yet adopted the 2006 IBC. He's new here and want's to show off I think.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

thom said:


> It's a local inspection thing. When we were using the UBC we were required 5/8 in the garage and under the stairs. The city required a nailing inspection on the 5/8 only. When we switched to the IRC the 5/8 requirement disappeared for a few months, then there was a local amendment requiring 5/8 in the garage if there was living space on the other side. We then went back to the inspection for 5/8 nailing. So, they only inspect the garage, and only the ceiling, and only if there is living space above it.


ok...but was there other areas of the house that needed to be taped?

if so, why not just schedule the tapers for after the nail inspection of the garage?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes, the entire house needed to be taped. The tapers work for the drywall contractor as do the hangars. It was his/their decision to jump right in and work Saturday and Sunday. That was fine by me, but I reminded them the garage needed inspection so don't tape it. They didn't listen.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

fair enough...than strangle the drywallers for being unable to schedule.

the tapers wanted to get in and out to make money

the inspector wants to make sure he doesn't get sued

the drywallers are the ones that threw the whole thing into chaos, backcharge them and tell them they are morons...


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I side with the drywallers on this one.....sorry*

If a general held me up on a job afetr it was scheduled I would demand he pay me. I've had people tell my guys before to "slow it down" or "leave that off".......I tell my guys to blow thru it like tank. You don't stop for nothing. I do understand your point, but I think these situations are a loss regardless. I mean, you can't tell a guy to leave something off or slow down, or do that last etc........it doesn't work like that.
I certainly see your point though. Did you tell them before they started the job of this situation?:no:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Some people just can't understand plain english. :whistling Just ribbing you a little , Thom. I assume these are people that work/with for you fairly constantly. If so, they should have told you they were going to refuse your request. I can see the other side too, but it seems they would have told you what they intended to do.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> If a general held me up on a job afetr it was scheduled I would demand he pay me. I've had people tell my guys before to "slow it down" or "leave that off".......I tell my guys to blow thru it like tank. You don't stop for nothing. I do understand your point, but I think these situations are a loss regardless. I mean, you can't tell a guy to leave something off or slow down, or do that last etc........it doesn't work like that.
> I certainly see your point though. Did you tell them before they started the job of this situation?:no:



King, 

I agree with you about the unfairness and costs of being held up. FWIW - I don't believe in holding up subs to any degree. When our subs come in, we make sure that everything is ready to go....for their part of the work. 
I'll even ask them, what they need to get cranking prior to their start... (staging, etc..)

However, if you just 'blow thru' on a job regardless of instructions, don't expect a call back. 
What I mean is that there are things that happen that are not the subs fault. If they get delayed in their work....because of something that we are responsible for...then extra charges are understandable....

...But to go and make matters worse,...by ignoring instructions...doesn't help anyone....it causes MORE problems...

I will say this, Actually....you ....CAN ......tell a guy to leave something off, or hold off of this or that, or slow down....

But don't expect the price to be the same...It will cost you...

I would not expect a sub to do that without compensating them in some way.... (their time - cost money)


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

The screw inspection was the drywall contractors responsibilty. He messed up by not getting it inspected before mudding. Meanwhile the job is on hold but the loan payments aren't.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I here ya..................*

I guess we live and learn. I like that you are willing to compensate for down time......that makes you better than most in my experience.....lol
On this topic I have to say I guess accidents happen. I am very upfront and open with the generals I deal with. I think being 100% open is the key to any good business relationship. If I were to play the devils advocate here I could say maybe you coulda said, hey guys, I will compensate you for monies lost if I hold you up but you need to leave these items unfinished. When money talks.....people listen. Had I been the drywaller on the job I woulda said....yeah I'll leave it off but it's gonna hold me up, what are you paying me for that?.........but I woulda left it off I guess.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, what about the stucco contractor. Sure he would like to make his own schedule, skip the lathe inspection, scratch coat the same day. Does he need to be compensated because he had to wait for inspection?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Maybe some of you missed the way it worked out. 

The drywall contractor spent Thursday and Friday hanging. He could have hung the garage on Thursday and we would have had the 5/8 nailing inspection on Friday. He chose to do the garage last. He finished the garage about 6:00 PM on Friday. The earliest possible inspection was Monday AM, which we had.

The drywall contractor, with his taping crew, decided to work the weekend (Saturday and Sunday). That was his choice and fine with me. I reminded his tapers (though they should not need reminding) that the garage couldn't be taped until it passed inspection. They taped the walls Saturday, after I reminded them. When I unlocked Sunday morning I reminded them we still needed 5/8 nailing inspection so do nothing more in the garage. I stopped in a few hours later and the had taped the ceiling. Again I reminded them about the need for inspection. They second coated the ceiling Sunday afternoon.

Inspector showed up Monday morning and failed the 5/8's inspection. It was not me that slowed the project, it was the weekend and the inspectors not working weekends. They spent today cleaning the garage ceiling. A major mess and PITA for sure. Inspector will be back out tomorrow.

Though the tapers were remiss, the inspector could still count the screws. He should have let it go. He could see they worked the weekend. It's a new guy who just wants to show off an prove to everyone he's in charge. I tried to talk him into doing it that way but he wouldn't buy it.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> the inspector could still count the screws


Thom, I hate that this happened, but the inspector may very well be covering his a**. What if someone just put dimples in the drywall with a hammer? I saw a roofing contractor take a hammer to shingles. Instant hail damage! Had to get away from that. Hence a one-man operation for now.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*thom......that situation really sucks...*

If I ever had an inspector like that I would have to say maybe he has very small genitalia.......he's just trying to be a big man.
I understand your issue with the drywallers but let me play devils advocate--NEVER and I mean never.....ask a drywaller to "just leave this or that off". It never works out trust me. Speaking as a Drywaller that is very annoying and I woulda really been on the builder about that. As I said.....a drywaller needs to practically own the house. ZERO interuptions for no reason. But I do see your view. Being the optimist that I am, I woulda said Hey thom.....You pay me in full, we'll leave the ceiling for you to do your self.....and we all woulda lived happily ever after.:thumbsup:


----------



## bill r (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't work on houses, so I'll say it: What is a screw inspection? Here is a licensed contractor and the inspector wants to see if the screw is really in the dimple? Makes no sense to me. How else would the board be standing there? This is not a mud-man problem or contractor problem. This is an inspector problem.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> Being the optimist that I am, I woulda said Hey thom.....You pay me in full, we'll leave the ceiling for you to do your self.....and we all woulda lived happily ever after.:thumbsup:


Of course, if we did it your way, we'd never get done. The drywallers did "own" the house. No one else was there. Hangers finished Friday night, tapers started Saturday morning. Inspection was Monday morning. I hired the drywall company to hang and tape, the scheduling was theirs, not mine. They chose to work Saturday. There was no way to get a Friday night or Saturday or Sunday inspection. Those things don't happen here. The inspection was as quick as it could be.

Part of the problem was the taping crew were from out of state (the company they work for now is local and has worked for me before) This was their first house in NM. They didn't have garage nailing inspections where they came from.

They did a superb job. They came from Ohio, no texture. Their walls were perfect before texture was applied. The texture man was the boss who has been doing it for years and did a superb job. I paid $800 more than the agreed price plus I gave a taper $40 for gas because they did such a bang-up job.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> If I ever had an inspector like that I would have to say maybe he has very small genitalia.......he's just trying to be a big man.
> I understand your issue with the drywallers but let me play devils advocate--NEVER and I mean never.....ask a drywaller to "just leave this or that off". It never works out trust me. Speaking as a Drywaller that is very annoying and I woulda really been on the builder about that. As I said.....a drywaller needs to practically own the house. ZERO interuptions for no reason. But I do see your view. Being the optimist that I am, I woulda said Hey thom.....You pay me in full, we'll leave the ceiling for you to do your self.....and we all woulda lived happily ever after.:thumbsup:


King... You are in the wrong here. Inspections ARE required they hold EVERYONE up at some point in time. The drywaller knew full well that the garage would require inspection and should have done it first so it could be inspected friday. If he chose to wait till friday 6:00 PM to do the area requiring an inspection then he is an idiot. The fact that he covered what needed an inspection even after being told by the GC shows he is more of an idiot! If someone pulled that crap with me they would get a back charge and pay the reinspect fee. They would also never get a call from me again... In fact I had a sub last year that dicked around about start dates many times and he will never get another bit of work from me.

You as the owner of the company are responsible for knowing what needs an inspection and either calling for it yourself or letting the GC know its ready to be called. Ignorance is not an excuse. I dont call for an inspection for anything untill the sub tells me he is ready for it... I even ask them when I know they are getting close so they know to let me know when they are ready.

Its not hard to leave the garage undone... Its not like he said well in this room leave 1/4 of the south wall un taped... and then in that room leave the whole north wall undone. Now that would be stupid


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

bill r said:


> I don't work on houses, so I'll say it: What is a screw inspection? Here is a licensed contractor and the inspector wants to see if the screw is really in the dimple? Makes no sense to me. How else would the board be standing there? This is not a mud-man problem or contractor problem. This is an inspector problem.


Some of the old guys might remember drywall nailing inspection. In the case of Firecode, I can see him calling on, verify the board is 5/8", screws did not break the paper, proper pattern, and more. The inspector could have made this hella worse, but gave the GC a break, maybe since it was not cost effective.


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*I shouldn't have commented.....*

Here in Youngstown Ohio it doesn't work that way, so I am not familiar with doing business in that manner. This is one of those things that shows differences state by state. Inspectors here in our area do not and would not even consider holding up a job. We usually submit photo documentation AT THE MOST. I have never met a demanding inspector or one who tries to pull rank like that. After raeding the post again, I guess it's just hard to imagine someona coming on a job and trying to throw some weight around......that just doesn't and wouldn't happen here, so when I read that it was very foreign to me.:thumbup:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Shoot, I have nnever given thought to drywall inspection here. May be such a thing here though. Heheh, if drywallers are anything like some others I have seen do work (roofing and floor leveling), an inspection of some sort should be done.


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

1KingOfDrywall said:


> If a general held me up on a job afetr it was scheduled I would demand he pay me. I've had people tell my guys before to "slow it down" or "leave that off".......I tell my guys to blow thru it like tank. You don't stop for nothing. I do understand your point, but I think these situations are a loss regardless. I mean, you can't tell a guy to leave something off or slow down, or do that last etc........it doesn't work like that.
> I certainly see your point though. Did you tell them before they started the job of this situation?:no:


The gc wasn't holding the dry wallers up it was a code inspection. The dry wall company should be familiar with the codes that govern dry wall. How can there not be a delay between hanging and tapeing if an inspection is required? It sounds as though it was the dry wall company that desided to not wait for the inspection before they started to tape
Jim Bunton


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*paintr56*

As I said......it just doesn't happen that way here that's all. I understand now that where he comes from that's procedure.
Here in My area there is no down time whatsoever between hanging and finishing. I'm just saying if you told a drywall contractor here to wait a day or so between the hang and the finish It'd be a big big problem.
In my area an inspector doesn't come in unless he's invited so hearing all this is new to me. I see though, if drywallers in your area are used to that procedure than YES.....they shoulda known better.:thumbsup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 5, 2006)

Kinda just wanted to add my 2 cents . As a sub myself I have been asked on many occasions to leave certain areas alone because of one thing or another. I personally would have left the garadge alone Taped ,coated sanded the house and left the garadge for the drywall contractors service people to finish later on, or tape another house in the area and Hit the garadge at the same time. See when I bring out my bazooka I am going to use it all day until all the tape is on. It is a major pain in the a$$ to bring it home clean it and then use it the next day for 15 min . I do know how to hand tape and have the bte tools as well but, nothing aggrivates me more than when I have tape in one area and second coat in another. It makes an extra day in the work schedual and time is money.

On another note I wish we had screw inspectors here I would gladly hold off my job to make sure screws were put in properly.


----------

